# Hey PM guys, is this a good deal?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive been thinking of getting into PMs just a little bit for just in case. So is this a good deal? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-Silver-M...55?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item19df212b5b

With each one of these being worth about $1.44 in silver. that's about $72 in silver value today.

Any one have a source for a better deal or can tell me what a better deal should be?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

$5 worth here is $86.........................
http://www.providentmetals.com/1-face-value-90-silver-us-coins.html


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Ive been thinking of getting into PMs just a little bit for just in case. So is this a good deal?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-Silver-Mercury-Dimes-5-Face-Value-Roll-Average-Circulated-/111117675355?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item19df212b5b
> 
> With each one of these being worth about $1.44 in silver. that's about $72 in silver value today.
> ...


Honestly - no... $30 and change over spot - 14 dimes to make an ounce, that is roughly $8+ over spot per ounce PLUS almost $5 for shipping, makes it over $9.40 over spot per ounce... very bad IMO...

Check out this search result from eBay - search terms: 50 pre 65 dimes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-13-Roll...39?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item43bd99569f

Now that is an auction with 3 days left, but should not go $25 over spot for same amount of silver...

Here is a buy it now too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Face-Valu...29?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item2a2c769c6d

It is $23.99 over spot for the same 3.57 ounces and free shipping - so you would be looking at $6.71 over spot per ounce...

Gainesvillecoin.com has pre-65 silver coins for 5 ounces for $91.15 plus Shipping...

Providentmetals.com has pre-65 silver coins for 5 ounces for $88.30 plus Shipping (half the cost of gainesvillecoins.com too)

Another option - call all the "we buy gold" type stores and coin dealers and ask if they have pre-65 dimes and how much per 14? I have a store here that will sell $1.5-$2 over spot for them... When he has them...

Best of luck - hope it helps you!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

hiwall said:


> $5 worth here is $86.........................
> http://www.providentmetals.com/1-face-value-90-silver-us-coins.html


BIO - Hiwall is right on with it being $86, the difference with what i quoted was I chose pricing if paying by Credit Card - all of the silver/gold sites give a cash buy discount price - but it requires either sending a check or a wire transfer...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty. Im actually going to hit one of those silver/gold places this week. Next question. Do I tell them about my interest so they may be able to help me better or do I just say Im looking to make an investment? What I think I would really like to do is maybe start a relationship with one of those guys where maybe I buy one or two coins every couple weeks . Looks like I may be getting about $400(sub what ever Im going to have to pay in taxes) from a previous investment(yeah I know small timer but how many restaurant workers are even trying to make money with money anyway). I may be able to start with that and get 10-15 ounces, and then add to it. Again Im just kinda thinking about this along with a dozen other things. O well Ive got to go start preparing to dehydrate some corn. Then its cleaning some spuds my friends mom gave me from her garden today after I gave her a large cucumber. Not silver but still a good trade. LOL Seeing as how she baked cupcakes and cut up a watermelon as well I think I came out ahead. Sometimes its ok to be 12 again.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It comes out to $21.86 per face value $1. At providentmetals.com you can get junk silver at $17.15 per face value $1 + fees.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Ty. Im actually going to hit one of those silver/gold places this week. Next question. Do I tell them about my interest so they may be able to help me better or do I just say Im looking to make an investment? What I think I would really like to do is maybe start a relationship with one of those guys where maybe I buy one or two coins every couple weeks . Looks like I may be getting about $400(sub what ever Im going to have to pay in taxes) from a previous investment(yeah I know small timer but how many restaurant workers are even trying to make money with money anyway). I may be able to start with that and get 10-15 ounces, and then add to it. Again Im just kinda thinking about this along with a dozen other things. O well Ive got to go start preparing to dehydrate some corn. Then its cleaning some spuds my friends mom gave me from her garden today after I gave her a large cucumber. Not silver but still a good trade. LOL Seeing as how she baked cupcakes and cut up a watermelon as well I think I came out ahead. Sometimes its ok to be 12 again.


I would say that you are wanting to start hedging against inflation with investments in silver... See what they have and what kind of price over spot they may have... It all depends on where they bought at too...


----------

